# Prayers Needed for Mandy and Honey



## lynx8456

Some of you may have already seen this on Facebook this afternoon, but I know many of the members here have not. Mandy (1 of Chihuahua People's wonderful long time members) is going through an terrible ordeal today. Honey, her beloved Chihuahua has been missing for 5hrs. It is very cold and dark now and there has been no news about her. Please everyone keep Mandy and Honey in your prayers. We can only hope Honey is safe, warm and sound right now and that some kind person is trying to get Honey home again. 

Link to the facebook post: Laura Belcher | Facebook 

Please pass this along on Facebook

God Bless you Mandy and Honey


----------



## MChis

OMG!! I haven't been on FB all afternoon.  I'll be thinking of her & HOPING for a safe return.... UGH...I wish I was closer so I could help look. We've been through this before with Maxie & it's the worst feeling EVER.


----------



## Brodysmom

Oh Mandy. I am just heartsick over this and feel so awful for you. Surely Honey was picked up by some kind soul who has her on their lap right now and is trying to find you to get her safely back home. Please keep us posted on sweet Honey. I'm sure she will be found soon!


----------



## flippedstars

I feel so sick over this too, I cannot imagine losing a dog or the heart wrenching searching Mandy and her family are probably doing right now... :-/ Prayers for Mandy & her family are being said!


----------



## Ivy's mom

Omg.... She must be worrying herself SICK!!! I hope and pray that she is found safe and sound. Keep us posted!


----------



## devo

Posted it!


----------



## Dragonfly

OMg this is just so terrible! I pray to God they find this little angel! I know she is probably going mad not knowing where her baby is at  I feel so horrible! My prayers are with them and I pray pray pray they find this little angel. Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## kimr

Oh, no...That is awful!

I can't imagine what she must be going through.

I certainly hope everything comes out alright, and Honey finds her way home to her momma.


----------



## tricializ

Oh no. Praying that Honey is warm and safe and someone is trying to get her home.


----------



## Adrienne

Omg that is so heartbreaking... I really hope Honey is found !


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's

Oh no! I'm praying for Honey's quick and safe return. Try and keep positive. I know your just sick with worry, and I'm so sorry. Hugs.


----------



## Yoshismom

Oh no! Prayers on the way! Please keep us updated!


----------



## TLI

What???? No!!!! OMG!!! Mandy, if you see this, I'm praying as hard as I can for you and Honey! Honey, come home!!!!! Your Mommy needs you! I am so sorry, Mandy.  Please keep us posted!!!!


----------



## jan896

My heart sank when I read her post on FB.... I hope Honey is OK...


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

OH NO!!! lots of prayers headed mandys way!!


----------



## N*T*M*4U

I hope honey will come home soon....this is so sad...


----------



## elaina

so scary, hope she will be ok and home soon


----------



## sugarbaby

hope she is found soon  so scary


----------



## Shamelle

I'm joining in prayer for Honey's safe and speedy return.


----------



## foggy

Oh no, Poor Mandy!  I'm so sad to read this! I can't even imagine how heartsick and worried she must be. I really hope Honey is found soon. I will be keeping them in my thoughts and hoping for a happy outcome. Thank you for letting us know, Lynn.


----------



## LDMomma

OMG, I'm so sorry Mandy. I hope Honey is returned soon.

Have you tried posting on Craigslist (or the UK version), knocking on neighbor's doors, calling animal services? Just trying to think of something that might help.


----------



## Dazy Mae

Oh this is so upsetting...I pray that little Honey is safe and will be back in Mandy's arms very soon. Sending heartfelt prayers....


----------



## MChis

No news yet. I keep checking her FB page. But still...it's in the wee hours of the morning in the UK. UGH...I really hope someone found her & brought her inside for the night. Poor Honey & poor Mandy. I just feel so sick thinking about this situation...I wish there was something more we could do.


----------



## rcj1095

I talked to Mandy approx. two hours ago, they searched and searched for several hours and had no luck. They did call the police and they went up and down the streets many times. She finally had to get the kids home and she is so upset she doesn't even know what to do. I told her to make flyers and to get out as soon as it's light out and try again and post the flyers everywhere. I'm praying so hard that somebody saw Honey and got her inside where it's safe and warm and will try to find Mandy tomorrow. There are so many good, animal loving people out there and maybe Honey got lucky and somebody wonderful is caring for her. 

Mandy, we love you and will be waiting anxiously to hear from you tomorrow. All of our prayers are with you and sweet Honey. Keep the faith sweetheart.


----------



## Amandarose531

Oh dear, out hearts go out to Mandy and Honey. 

Hoping for the best! Honey come home!


----------



## cprcheetah

Oh goodness! Praying that you will be able to find her. It's so hard when you dogs get lost, I know we searched for weeks for Monet, we had the opposite problem...it was really hot. Hopefully Honey will come home soon.


----------



## mommasboy

Oh no!! Praying for Mandy & Honey for her safe return!!! Come home, Sweet Honey, your momma needs you!!! Please keep us posted....thinking and praying very hard for both of you!!!


----------



## rubia

I have been praying for the wee Honey to be found...if anyone hears any new please post. chin up Mandy xoxo 

Hope that she is with someone who is looking for you...


----------



## svdreamer

I just read this, so sorry she got out. That is the worst feeling. Praying that she comes home to you soon.


----------



## Reese and Miley

Very scary! I hope she is home safe soon.


----------



## Dragonfly

*Sigh* I was hoping to find an update on this! I don't know where she lives exactly over there but I know it's so cold out where my dad live in Scotland and they just had a terrible snow storm about a week ago.....so I really pray to God that somebody found this sweet little Honey and is keeping her warm. I just added her on facebook, she hasn't added me backyet but I saw some of Honey's photos and it made me tear up.  I'm really praying Honey comes home my heart is just sunk and I don't even know this little sweetie I just know how I would feel if it was my own and I'm so thinking and praying for Honey! 


Please God let Honey come home to be with her mommy.....


----------



## cherper

praying for a safe return for honey.


----------



## Chiboymom

So many of us are just sick at the thought of little Honey lost. I pray that she has found a safe hearth and will be reunited with Mandy soon.


----------



## Ivy's mom

Gosh....no news yet. I was hoping to see that she has been found.


----------



## KittyD

Don't loose hope! 
Pear got loose from our back gate being left open when the Hydro company came to read our meter grrrrr this was 5 years ago!
he was gone all night I was in a panic, turns out someone did scoop him up a few blocks away and took him to Animal control in the morning.

We had to pay 150.00 to bail him out of the "pound" :lol:

It does happen!!


----------



## pmum

I am a Believer in God and will keep this in Prayer for sure.
I know how I would feel...
*Have her scan her neigherhood really good, chances are she
got seen and took in. Especially being a Chi.
In Prayers. 
Blessings.


----------



## LittleHead

OMG Poor Mandy & family!! I can't believe this, poor Honey!  I hope they find her sooooon or she returns home sooon and then the cold weather!


----------



## Terri

Oh no!
I havent been on Facebook.
I know you will going spare Mandy doll!
I am going to be back home today in Bathgate, but if no sign by tomorrow i will get J to drop me off and i will come help look.
I so hope she is back where she belongs by then though.

Your area is quite small Mandy, so there is a good chance someone has her and is trying to find her home.
Will be thinking of you all hon.

I will prob just call to be honest, it's 8am here now.
Am so gutted over this!!
Poor Mandy and the kids, and of course wee Honey will be missing her mammy too!! x


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's

I just came on hoping for a good news update from someone. I've been just so upset about this all night. I can't even imagine the hell Mandy is going through. 
It's just past midnight here, so I will check in first thing in the morning.
Mandy, if you read this, I am praying hard for Honey to return home. Don't lose hope. Prayers are answered 
God bless.


----------



## Terri

Just called her, and she sounds shattered!
They are putting up flyers everywhere etc....
I was so hoping to hear she was home already.

She is going to let me know if i can help tomorrow.
I really hope it wnt be needed.
This is just awful!!!!


----------



## 18453

It's awful I gotta text last night saying had I heard I hadn't coz I was out checked facebook and nearly threw up it's just awful I really hope she is found safe and is back home very soon


----------



## foggy

Just checking in before bed hoping for good news. This is so terribly sad, I keep thinking about it.  I so hope little Honey is found soon. This is everyone's worst fear for our little chi's. Thinking of you Mandy, and hoping you find Honey soon. x


----------



## michele

Can't imagine what she's going through,hope there's some good news today.


----------



## Amanda Kennedy

like sarah im sick too, i wasnt on last night at all, if i could go help i would, mandy and her kids love their pups so much. im devestated for them. i wish there was more i could do.


----------



## glyndwr

oh god, I know what shes going through, my Chico was taken in Dec 07, I never got over it, im just praying Honey turns up, Im in the UK , as im new on here i dont know Mandy but can someone contact her and tell her to register on "alfies lost dogs" on the internet, not computor literate or would of coppied link.. they are the main missing dog site over here and they contact radio stations, newspapers, and print up posters imediatly,
please go home little Honey xx


----------



## michele

glyndwr said:


> oh god, I know what shes going through, my Chico was taken in Dec 07, I never got over it, im just praying Honey turns up, Im in the UK , as im new on here i dont know Mandy but can someone contact her and tell her to register on "alfies lost dogs" on the internet, not computor literate or would of coppied link.. they are the main missing dog site over here and they contact radio stations, newspapers, and print up posters imediatly,
> please go home little Honey xx


Yes i've heard these are great too,good idea,they have re united lots of people with their dogs


----------



## codyann

aww bless i hope she finds her way back home,


----------



## openallhours27

Is alfies lost dogs the same as dog lost, Dog lost are fantastic. Postering and telling as many people as possible is the way to go. Also contact the local dog warden or dogs home, i would also telephone all local vets first thing monday morning.
Come home soon Honey xx

p.s where in the uk is Mandy?


----------



## glyndwr

Hope this works

Alfie's Lost Dogs


Good it did, 
These people will do there best to find Honey, they have members in all areas, my chico is still on there site even now they still keep looking,


----------



## rache

I hope honey finds her way home. 

Mandy and her family must be worried sick x


----------



## rcj1095

Terri said:


> Just called her, and she sounds shattered!
> They are putting up flyers everywhere etc....
> I was so hoping to hear she was home already.
> 
> She is going to let me know if i can help tomorrow.
> I really hope it wnt be needed.
> This is just awful!!!!


Terri, I am so glad you are there and can help her thru this. She contacted me on FB last night and it's just not the same as real live chatting. Please tell her Tricia and I are praying. I've cried numerous times over this. Everybody on here has such wonderful suggestions and I just pray some good person has her and returns her safe and sound. I am just so glad she has you Terri. Tricia and I feel so helpless being so far away.


----------



## Pookypeds

I've been praying that she is found and is alright! Will keep praying too until she is found!!!


----------



## flippedstars

Does anyone have any updates...I keep praying she finds her way home :-/


----------



## N*T*M*4U

flippedstars said:


> Does anyone have any updates...I keep praying she finds her way home :-/


...same here......I hope she'll find her way home.....


----------



## Dragonfly

Still praying too! I really wish there would be a good update soon! Bless her heart! I was telling my fiance and mom about this last night, they kept Honey in their prayers too! Bless little Honey. My heart feels so sad for them!!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's

Nothing yet? I'll keep checking back. 
I'm still praying for Honey's return.


----------



## Chimom4

I can't imagine how they must feel right now. The worry! I am praying, too, and hope we get some good news soon!


----------



## Pinkchi

I was absolutly heartbroken to see this on facebook last night 
Ive been hoping and praying that Honey is safe and well and will find her way home soon.
I just feel so helpless 

I've shared the link on facebook and told everyone I know.
I have everything crossed for your little girl Mandy, stay strong hun we are all praying for you and your family for Honeys safe return xx


----------



## chi's R me

I checked face book first hoping for some good news, nothing there, nothing here. Praying for safe return of Honey.


----------



## KayC

OMG I am so sorry I hope she is found soon and prayers for Honey that sje is safe and will be found soon and prayers for Mandy as well (((((HUGS)))))


----------



## Terri

glyndwr said:


> oh god, I know what shes going through, my Chico was taken in Dec 07, I never got over it, im just praying Honey turns up, Im in the UK , as im new on here i dont know Mandy but can someone contact her and tell her to register on "alfies lost dogs" on the internet, not computor literate or would of coppied link.. they are the main missing dog site over here and they contact radio stations, newspapers, and print up posters imediatly,
> please go home little Honey xx


I will mention it.
I mentioned Doglost as suggested by Sarah to me on FB.
We also have the SSPCA here and dogs trust.
Sarah also said to call Honeys' microchip company too which is a good idea.
No news yet sadly.
Hopefully Honey is in someones house being loved on till they find her mummy for her.
xx


----------



## LDMomma

Also check in/under bushes. She may have burrowed in for warmth and is scared to come out.


----------



## Terri

rcj1095 said:


> Terri, I am so glad you are there and can help her thru this. She contacted me on FB last night and it's just not the same as real live chatting. Please tell her Tricia and I are praying. I've cried numerous times over this. Everybody on here has such wonderful suggestions and I just pray some good person has her and returns her safe and sound. I am just so glad she has you Terri. Tricia and I feel so helpless being so far away.


Awww of course Robin.
I know you would be there if you could as would all on here am sure.
Just being a good pal as you and Tricia are and always have been is enough though and am sure she is grateful to have you hon. 
Am about to contact her again to see what's happening and see when she wants me there to help search tomorrow.
We just cant give up on that wee angel! 
Cant stop thinkin about her. xxxx


----------



## Rose of Love

OH no... that is soo horrible, i hope she gets back soon :'(


----------



## Terri

Just spoke to Mandy on the phone and she said there have been 3 sightings of Honey today at Glasgow buisness park in Springhill, Easterhouse.
About 10am, then around 2pm, and the last was at 5pm, so that is something at least.
People have tried to catch her, but she runs away cause she is quite wary of strangers, wee soul.
Mandy is just getting something to eat and headin out again.
I have to call in the morning if no good news and arrange to meet up.
I pray to god she has got her before then though cause it is so cold!
She will be so hungry too.
They are going to put some food down there anyway and borrow torches to look since it's pitch black now!

The SSPCA said they couldnt do anything unless someone catches her, unreal!!


----------



## flippedstars

Terri said:


> Just spoke to Mandy on the phone and she said there have been 3 sightings of Honey today at Glasgow buisness park in Springhill, Easterhouse.
> About 10am, then around 2pm, and the last was at 5pm, so that is something at least.
> People have tried to catch her, but she runs away cause she is quite wary of strangers, wee soul.
> Mandy is just getting something to eat and headin out again.
> I have to call in the morning if no good news and arrange to meet up.
> I pray to god she has got her before then though cause it is so cold!
> She will be so hungry too.
> They are going to put some food down there anyway and borrow torches to look since it's pitch black now!
> 
> The SSPCA said they couldnt do anything unless someone catches her, unreal!!


Omg thank God she is still alive...I hope they get her before dark :-/


----------



## michele

Pray that she stays there and it will be a happy ending tonight,thanks for update Terri,fingers crossed


----------



## foggy

Oh Terri that is such good news there has been sightings at least! I keep checking this thread hoping for something, so glad to hear she has at least been seen. I can't even imagine what Mandy must be going through. I so hope someone catches her soon. Thank you for keeping us posted. x


----------



## Brodysmom

I hope they can get her this evening. I'm sure she's scared and wanting to just run away. Maybe they could bring the other dogs with them so she might smell them?? Poor Honey. She must be so scared.


----------



## rcj1095

Oh Terri, bless you for the update. I am praying that they can find her. I am relieved she got through the night and am so hoping that Mandy can get to her. I'll keep watching and we are sending all our love.


----------



## foggy

Brodysmom said:


> I hope they can get her this evening. I'm sure she's scared and wanting to just run away. Maybe they could bring the other dogs with them so she might smell them??


That's a great idea, Tracy. I really hope they can get her home tonight, she must be so cold and scared.


----------



## Terri

Brodysmom said:


> I hope they can get her this evening. I'm sure she's scared and wanting to just run away. Maybe they could bring the other dogs with them so she might smell them?? Poor Honey. She must be so scared.


Oh good idea Tracy!
I just text Mandy to mention that.
I dont want to keep buggin her cause she is so busy abd out of her mind right now, but am sure she is so grateful for all the suggestions.
She said to tell you all thanks so much for all the well wishes and prayers etc...

Robin hon, she said she feels bad that she hasnt got back to you, but her phone has been going all day and she is just so preoccupied.
But she sends her love anyway.
I told her what you said too hon, so she knows you are there for her, and everyone here too.

She just text me as i was typing this and said she took the dogs with her today.
Oh each time i get a response i think they have her! 
Will keep you posted anyhow. x


----------



## Ivy's mom

Well that's good new, great idea bringing the other dogs.


----------



## Terri

I would so be there tonight if i drove!
I feel helpless sat here honestly.
But can get a lift tomorrow if they need me at least.
I dont want them to need me though cause i want some good news tonight!!
She isnt even at Mandy's own area, she is near her sisters.
Absolute nightmare!!!


----------



## cprcheetah

If she has anything familiar, blanket, crate, bed etc, have her leave that out in an area where she's been spotted....my sister did that with Monet when she was lost and we know she (or something else) was in there a couple of times, also left out canned food for her.


----------



## LittleHead

What a gret idea Heather!
I'm sooo glad she at least has been spotted! The poor baby and she isn't in a familiar area...near her home or anything but she is mobile.


----------



## FireFox

Oh no!!! I really hope they will find her soon! Poor Mandy and Honey!!!!

Could they go and knock on everyone's door around the area and maybe hand in poster or picture of Honey, if you say it's a small area. 

It is very important to talk to kids around the area and maybe other people with dogs, because they spent a lot of time outdoors and in parks! 

Oh hope we will hear good news soon!!!!


----------



## Terri

Good suggestion Heather!, i just text it to her. 
Anything is worth a try at this point eh. x


----------



## Chico's Mum

I just saw this on FB. Dear god I hope they find her soon. Its dark and the honey must be scared and cold. The poor thing. I'm prying for her fast return. 

How long has it been now?

*Terri* Please tell Mandy Im thinking of her.


----------



## Shamelle

So glad to hear she's been spotted. 
Wish I was there to help search.
I'm keeping Honey in my prayers


----------



## Terri

Chico's Mum said:


> I just saw this on FB. Dear god I hope they find her soon. Its dark and the honey must be scared and cold. The poor thing. I'm prying for her fast return.
> 
> How long has it been now?


She got out at 5.30pm on Friday, and it's now 9.40pm here.
But at least she has been spotted today. x


----------



## TLI

I am so happy to hear that they have spotted Honey!!!! That is awesome news! Hang in there Mandy, you will get your baby back! I am praying as hard as I can, as is everyone else. Come home baby girl, come home! We send our love Mandy to you and the pups, and your children. Please continue to keep the faith and stay strong. Your Angel will be in your arms soon. Bless you all! I wish I was there to help.


----------



## Adrienne

Oh Im Glad she has been Spotted..I have been thinking about HOney all day.. I will keep praying for her safe return


----------



## codyann

im gad that she has been spotted i keep looking on here for her to be fine, i do think that taking the dogs is a really good idea what baout taking a squeeker toy maybe she will come out for that? i hope she gets home soon x


----------



## nic2576

Praying for her safe return.


----------



## cherper

Checking in to see what is going on. Glad to hear she has been spotted. Hope she is found soon.


----------



## lynx8456

We are still praying hard for Honey and Mandy! I hope you are reunited soon. Please God this is the time for a holiday miracle!


----------



## rcj1095

I'm dying here, it's so late again. Praying so hard for some good news and keeping my fb chat on just in case. So much love to you Mandy and good thoughts. Thanks again Terri for the updates. You are such a wonderful friend.


----------



## Kezza

Oh no...everyones WORST nightmare! I hope she is found soon...her mummy must be beside herself...will keep her in my thoughts tonight and will check for updates.


----------



## Dazy Mae

I know we all wish we could be there to help find her...this is giving me such an ache in my heart....My continued prayers for her safe keeping and may she be watched over. Sending hugs and thoughts your way Mandy....


----------



## rcj1095

Just spoke with Mandy, god bless her. She is exhausted and losing faith quickly. She needs our prayers more than ever. She feels so deflated knowing that Honey was seen today but she couldn't get to her. She spoke to a lovely girl that tried to get Honey to come to her but I guess she freaked out and ran the other way. She was near a motorway and Mandy is worried, of course, because of traffic dangers now. She is going to try to rest for a few hours and get back out as early as she can. I told her we are all praying for her and we will be watching for any updates.


----------



## Brodysmom

Poor Mandy. I am so worried for her and of course for Honey. Mandy must be just beside herself. Hopefully they will get Honey home safe and sound soon. Thanks for the update Robin.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's

Oh good, she was spotted! That is wonderful. 
Love to you and your family Mandy.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's

Thank you for the update Robin. God, I feel so useless here. I wish I was there to help her.


----------



## foggy

Thank you for the update, Robin. This is so awful. I feel so bad for Mandy and little Honey.


----------



## Kezza

rcj1095 said:


> Just spoke with Mandy, god bless her. She is exhausted and losing faith quickly. She needs our prayers more than ever. She feels so deflated knowing that Honey was seen today but she couldn't get to her. She spoke to a lovely girl that tried to get Honey to come to her but I guess she freaked out and ran the other way. She was near a motorway and Mandy is worried, of course, because of traffic dangers now. She is going to try to rest for a few hours and get back out as early as she can. I told her we are all praying for her and we will be watching for any updates.


Oh gosh...that poor poor woman..I really feel for her...what an awful situation to be in. I really really hope there is a happy ending soon...I am thinking of her and praying Honey stays safe. x


----------



## pinkglitterybunny

really hoping for a posative update. This really is everyones nightmare, I just hope some one has her at least so she is safe and warm and maybe will hand her in to the RSPCA tomorrow or something?? xxx


----------



## svdreamer

I just got home and was so hoping she'd be home. Continuing all my prayers that she gets home safe and sound.


----------



## mommasboy

Still praying!! So glad there was at least a sighting!! That's a positive sign! Come home, Honey!!


----------



## 18453

Come home honey (bumping this upincase new people come on looking)


----------



## Reese and Miley

Im so sorry to see she still hasnt been found. Thank goodness there have been sightings, but it must be maddening to know shes out there and not be able to get her home. What a nightmare for Mandy and her family. Sending good thoughts and hoping wee Honey is back home where she belongs soon.


----------



## glyndwr

I hope there`s some good news today, x


----------



## Mandy

hi everyone im just going backout to start searching again although my hopes are very low at the moment i really dont think she could survive how cold it was last night my heart has been torn from my chest and yesterday was so frustrating as we were so near yet so far imtotally exhausted cant eat cant sleep and i just want my baby back in my arms but i think it will be a miricle if shes survived the freezing again anyway i off back out thanks for all the support and payers they are needed more than ever today i dont wish this onmy worst enemy im so heartbroken


----------



## *Chloe*

hope u find her today xx


----------



## michele

Thinking of you .


----------



## LittleHead

Okay I just saw a very positive cheery post on mandy's fb !!!

edit: not From Mandy but just a post someone put on her wall. 
Please please let it be true!!


----------



## Deme

I have just gone through every post here and its heart rending, I do hope you have some luck today and find Honey and she is okay.

My thoughts are with you (((hugs)))

Deme x


----------



## Shamelle

I just got up and I had to check in, 



> Okay I just saw a very positive cheery post on mandy's fb !!!
> 
> edit: not From Mandy but just a post someone put on her wall.
> Please please let it be true!!


Good news I hope.......
So anxious for Honey and Mandy


----------



## mad dog woman

just spoken to Mandy and Honey is found and appears none the worse for her 2 night adventure........thank goodness x x x x x x


----------



## *Chloe*

thats excellent news so pleased shes been found!!!


----------



## sugarbaby

awesome news  ,so glad she is home


----------



## jan896

I've been on 'pins & needles' waiting for good word.... I know Mandy is so happy right now... as I am sure Honey is too.... I can't wait to hear all about it from Mandy!!


----------



## msmadison

mad dog woman said:


> just spoken to Mandy and Honey is found and appears none the worse for her 2 night adventure........thank goodness x x x x x x


so glad you were able to talk to her and get confirmation! HALLELUJAH! So happy for them both.


----------



## Brodysmom

OMG - Finally!!! I'm so happy she's been found! Oh thank goodness!!! What a relief.


----------



## MChis

Wow! I just saw someone had posted she'd been found & came here to see if it was true. SO GLAD it is!! Phew!!! What a tough little girl to last 2 nights in the cold... I'm so happy though..been worried sick the past 2 days!


----------



## Chico's Mum

That is great great news. Im so so happy. And so glad honey is home were she belongs.


----------



## Terri

Yay, i was there!
Dillon was barking at Zac and then Mandy pal Mary spotted her near a buidling in the industrial estate.
We hid behind something while Mandy crouched down with Romeo beside her and slowly but surely wee Honey came over to her.
I cried with Mandy as we all cuddled her, it was amazing!!
What a miracle, and a trooper Honey is to have been out in that cold for 2 nights!!

We went back to Mandy's sisters with her and she ate some scrambled egg, cold meat and a few treats i had brought.
She is so tired now bless her.
My OH came to get me and Mandy was heading home to bath her and take her to her bed for a cuddle and a good sleep together.
She is taking her to the vets first thing for a checkup.

I am so happy!!
I was so glad to have been there to see her reunited with her mammy!


----------



## MChis

How amazing Terri!! Ahhh, I remember the feeling of relief after we found Maxie in the woods & he was only missing for 4 hours! I can imagine how emotional it was when Honey was finally in Mandy's arms. Sounds like there were lots of people to help find her. GOOD JOB EVERYONE!!!!

I hope she checks out ok at the vets....


----------



## 17428

Thank-You Lord for answering our prayers!!
Oh she is safe at home at last!!


----------



## 18453

Fantastic news well done terri!!!!!


----------



## LDMomma

OMG so glad to read that Honey is safe at home now. It brought tears to my eyes thinking of her lost. Poor baby! She's a tough little trooper!


----------



## Shamelle

So happy for you Mandy and Honey, I'm just jumping for joy over here in Canada. I bet Christmas will be especially joyful this year. :hello1:

Have a sweet day of rest with your family.


----------



## michele

Thank god i can sleep tonight !kept thinking about her in the freezing nights,just shows what tough little babies they are.Well done all of you


----------



## Dazy Mae

Our prayers have been answered and I am overwhelmed with happiness (and some tears) that she has been found. I have not slept good for two nights with her on my mind....(I am however going to sleep good tonight)
Mandy hon, I know you are relieved and happy now to have your little girl home....bless you both and get some rest
WONDERFUL NEWS!!!


----------



## Terri

Oh it was Mary Kate who had the eyes of a hawk! lol
Am sure Mandy will come on once she and Honey get a good rest. 
It is a christmas miracle!!!


----------



## Lin

Thank God Honey's home! Between miracles and these wee ones desire to survive and their resilience, she made it! Way to go Honey girl, and Mandy.


----------



## rcj1095

Terri said:


> Yay, i was there!
> Dillon was barking at Zac and then Mandy pal Mary spotted her near a buidling in the industrial estate.
> We hid behind something while Mandy crouched down with Romeo beside her and slowly but surely wee Honey came over to her.
> I cried with Mandy as we all cuddled her, it was amazing!!
> What a miracle, and a trooper Honey is to have been out in that cold for 2 nights!!
> 
> We went back to Mandy's sisters with her and she ate some scrambled egg, cold meat and a few treats i had brought.
> She is so tired now bless her.
> My OH came to get me and Mandy was heading home to bath her and take her to her bed for a cuddle and a good sleep together.
> She is taking her to the vets first thing for a checkup.
> 
> I am so happy!!
> I was so glad to have been there to see her reunited with her mammy!


OMG Terri, Tricia and I are on the phone right now bawling!!! We are so thrilled beyond belief. Having you there helping her and seeing the reunion had to be just amazing. You are truly a wonderful friend.


----------



## rache

OMG this made me sob!

Im so pleased shes been found. Hope Honey ist to worse for wear after her adventure. 

So pleased for you all xx


----------



## TLI

I am sooooo very happy to read this awesome news this morning! :hello1::hello1::hello1::hello1::hello1: It made me cry tears of Joy! Mandy, I know you are one very happy and thankful Mommy right now! Terri was such a true friend to be there for you in your time of need. Miracles do happen. I am thrilled for you all! Kisses & hugs to sweet baby Honey, and to you and your family! My continued prayers and thoughts. :love5:

Please let us know how Honey is doing.


----------



## Terri

rcj1095 said:


> OMG Terri, Tricia and I are on the phone right now bawling!!! We are so thrilled beyond belief. Having you there helping her and seeing the reunion had to be just amazing. You are truly a wonderful friend.


Oh Robin i still get teary just thinkin about it.
It was so emotional seeing Mandy with her wee one again!
The tears just flowed!
I love that wee angel too!
I had only been there a short time and we were just planning where we were going to go next, and Mandy's pal saw her, and Mandy and i still couldnt see her, it was so far away!
I said to Mary Kate you should be hired to look for missing dogs! haha!!

Honey was on all of our laps snoozing at some point, bless her she is worn out, but such a strong girl.
It amazes me how tough these wee ones are.:hello1:


----------



## pinkglitterybunny

I read this on fb and I am SO happy!! its horrible when you feel so helpless because you are so far away, Oh thank goodness she is home safe and warm!! 

I was thinking of her even when I woke up this morning and was really hoping she would be home safe, and she is!! Fantastic!!!!!!!!!!! wooop wooop!!

xxx


----------



## foggy

mad dog woman said:


> just spoken to Mandy and Honey is found and appears none the worse for her 2 night adventure........thank goodness x x x x x x


I'm so happy to read this, it made me cry tears of joy!! I've been checking this thread obsessively hoping for good news. I'm so happy to read that Mandy and Honey are together again and that Honey is doing well!! Such wonderful news! :hello1::hello1::hello1::hello1:



Terri said:


> Yay, i was there!
> Dillon was barking at Zac and then Mandy pal Mary spotted her near a buidling in the industrial estate.
> We hid behind something while Mandy crouched down with Romeo beside her and slowly but surely wee Honey came over to her.
> I cried with Mandy as we all cuddled her, it was amazing!!
> What a miracle, and a trooper Honey is to have been out in that cold for 2 nights!!
> 
> We went back to Mandy's sisters with her and she ate some scrambled egg, cold meat and a few treats i had brought.
> She is so tired now bless her.
> My OH came to get me and Mandy was heading home to bath her and take her to her bed for a cuddle and a good sleep together.
> She is taking her to the vets first thing for a checkup.
> 
> I am so happy!!
> I was so glad to have been there to see her reunited with her mammy!


Aw Terri, I'm so glad you were there! You're such a wonderful friend!


----------



## Dragonfly

THIS is just amazing! I just read it on facebook! Thank God!! I've been coming straight to facebook/Chipeople and looking for an update the past couple days! OMG this is such great news! I just know she must be so happy to her her baby back in her arms and Honey must have been so happy to see her mommy! Bless them! Amazing ending! Thank you Lord for answering our prayers! My mom & Joey (fiance) are so happy to hear she was found too we've all been thinking about you and praying for the best!!!!!


----------



## cherper

Praise the Lord!!!!!!


----------



## jan896

Terri,

how far had she wandered from the home???


----------



## kimr

Oh, my internet was down this a.m. and I was so anxious to check this thread!

I am so happy that Honey is home, safe and sound. 

No more adventures, Honey!!!


----------



## elaina

so happy to hear that you found Honey and she is ok !


----------



## Deme

Oh what a relief and that's just for me, Mandy muist have been sobbign her heart to finally see Honey and have her safe back in her arms.

And Honey, she too must be over whelmed at seeing her mummy and being back in safe arms.

I was so worried about logging into this post but so pleased I did to see all has turned out well.

Deme x


----------



## glyndwr

So pleased Honey is home, A happy xmas after all. x


----------



## Ivy's mom

Yippie!!! Glad to hear she is home. Sheeeewww what a relief!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's

Wonderful!!!! 
Mandy, I am so happy for you and Honey!! What a hellish ordeal. I'm just glad its over for the both of you. Thank God you had friends to help in your search and a whole lot of Chi-Ppl prayers for Honeys return home. Give our little Honey lots of love from all of us here.


----------



## lynx8456

Terri I can't stop crying while reading your post to my husband. I posted last night that if there ever was a time for a xmas miracle this was it. I can't believe it really came true. My husband and I are so thrilled for Mandy and Honey. What a blessing that has been bestowed upon them. I was praying so hard (even to my past pets in heaven now) that God and them would watch over Honey and bring her and Mandy together again. God all I can say is thank you Lord. XXXOOO Mandy and Honey!


----------



## devo

Oh man what a relief! I posted on your FB page I am so happy thing turned out well!


----------



## Amanda Kennedy

im sure honey is happy to be home with mum too, fantastic news


----------



## svdreamer

I was so hoping for good news this morning! I am so happy Mandy and Honey were reunited. I had tears reading of the reunion. It shows the power of prayer.


----------



## appleblossom

Im soo glad that you found Honey & she is home safe now....


----------



## Dazy Mae

lynx8456 said:


> Terri I can't stop crying while reading your post to my husband. I posted last night that if there ever was a time for a xmas miracle this was it. I can't believe it really came true. My husband and I are so thrilled for Mandy and Honey. What a blessing that has been bestowed upon them. I was praying so hard (even to my past pets in heaven now) that God and them would watch over Honey and bring her and Mandy together again. God all I can say is thank you Lord. XXXOOO Mandy and Honey!


Amen....What a blessing it was indeed


----------



## Reese and Miley

Hooray! SO pleased to see Honey is back with her family, cant even imagine what that reunion must have been like! Poor little thing out in the cold for two nights! What a little survivor she is  Hope they get an all clear from the vets. Little Honey must have been so incredibly relieved to be back in familiar, safe arms for a nap and a bite of food. It is so great that this story has a happy ending. Thanks to Terri for being there to help search, and so glad you had another friend along with keen eyes!


----------



## codyann

aww good ive been checking this everyday im so glad shes back where she should be


----------



## nic2576

So happy that Honey is back where she belongs!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

Woohoo I was so worried! I love happy endings!


----------



## Adrienne

thank gawd! i am so happy HOney is back home safe!


----------



## Chiboymom

So very nice that this story had a happy ending....I saw the good news on FB and came here right off for the details, thanks Sarah for posting...I would imagine that Mandy has just collapsed with her family and pupsters. Thanks for giving her strength while she was looking for Honey.


----------



## sullysmum

Wonderful News!


----------



## Yoshismom

That is truly wonderful!!!!!


----------



## FireFox

What a relief!!! Wonderful news!!! First thing in the morning, when I opened my eyes, I checked for updates on my phone, still in bed! 
Mandy I am so happy you found her, it's just unbelievable how tough those little dogs are!!!
Hope everything goes well at the vets in the morning


----------



## TLI

We love you Mandy! Still thinking about you and your family, and sweet baby Honey. :love5: I hope you guys are getting somewhat settled. I know you must be a wreck after that horrid ordeal.  ((((((((((Hugs))))))))))


----------



## Chimom4

Thank goodness! Don't you sometimes wish they could talk? I wonder what she's been up to. I'm so glad she's home with a full belly and getting her snuggles.


----------



## Dragonfly

Chimom4 said:


> Thank goodness! Don't you sometimes wish they could talk? I wonder what she's been up to. I'm so glad she's home with a full belly and getting her snuggles.


Exactly! Wish she could tell us her little adventure! I would love for them to talk during these times and when they are sick too!! Bless! What a beautiful ending to this story! God is amazing!


----------



## Gingersmom

Glad to hear Honey's back safe and sound...


----------



## pam6400

If only chis could talk.......WOnderful ending!


----------



## Kezza

OMG!! that's the best news ever!! i'm so so happy! I have been thinking about this little one so much the last couple of days! it's a christmas miracle!! :-D


----------

